# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Anybody use generic Propecia (finasteride)? Any stores that sell it?

## DaveB23

Hello all,
Ive been using minoxidil religiously for roughly 13 months now. While I'm extremely pleased with what it has done to improve and save the hair I have, I realize that I have gone as far as I can with minoxidil. It has improved the hair I still have, but it has not helped regrow/regenerate what I had already lost prior to beginning the minoxidil treatment.

During the last 13 months Ive tried to do all I can to bypass using finasteride (due to the price, the side effects, etc) but now I find myself becoming greedy. 

The first few months of minoxidil were amazing, as I saw SUCH a noticeable improvement in my hair. But since that time (roughly 5-6 months ago) I haven't seen any more improvement, but instead a steady maintaining of my hair.

While I am grateful that my thinning has stopped, I can't help but want more. And I think im finally ready to take the plunge with finasteride. I don't care about the side effects anymore, I just want to see my hair continue to improve (like it did in the first few months of minoxidil) rather than a simple maintaining (which is what I've seen the last 6 or so months of using it). 

I am interested in using generic finasteride instead of propecia due to how much more expensive the propecia brand is. I have read multiple places that the generic finasteride works EXACTLY the same as the brandname stuff (Propecia), but I wanted to get some feedback from you all if this is true.

*Who here uses the generic stuff? Does it work just like the brand stuff?

Also, to those who have been using finasteride for a while, does it actually work to regrow hair that has already been lost? (as opposed to minoxidil, which only maintains what you have left?)

And FINALLY, where is the best place to buy generic finasteride? Buying it online makes me nervous and Id rather be able to buy it at a store in person. I read before that some stores do have generic finasteride available, but I haven't been able to find anything about it online. Does anyone know if any stores carry generic finasteride?*

THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE FOR ANY RESPONSES!!!

----------


## bald86

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post URLs. But I've bought it from inhouse pharmacy with no problems at all. As to its effectiveness, I cannot attest to it since I've never tried brand Propecia before and have no reference to compare, I'm also a newcomer to finasteride and minox so I'm still suffering from initial shedding.

That being said, I've done enough research online and it seems that they're 100% legit from what I've read.

----------


## Hurts

If you're in the UK I can sell you mine (I quit fin 5 days ago). Still 27 pills in the packaging. Paypal only so we're both protected.

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Think of like the generic drug store brand Ibuprofen.

The active ingrediant is finasteride and thats the chemical compound thats screwing with your hormones.

It doesn't matter what else is making up the pill portion, what matters is that finasteride is the ingrediant in a generic and Propecia/Proscar.

Be aware that Minoxidil is the only known growth stimulant.  Finasteride *might* regrow, but it is far more well known for stunting the loss by screwing up your hormone balance and blocking DHT from further action.  If minoxidil has stopped growing new hair, finasteride won't grow more but should help maintain what minoxidil has grown.  Also, you'll be "stuck" using both.  Stop either and the benefits of what you stop taking will go away.

------------

Not to start a wild debate, but consider just what the side effects are of finasteride.  Even if you develop a paranoia and feel symptomatic but its all psyschosomatic...

I am of the opinion that if you properly weight the side effects of finasteride, real or even imagined, that the self-confidence drop as a result of them far, far out weighs the confidence gained in slowing hair loss.  Maybe you don't care about the potential side effects, or consider the supposed 2% worth the risk...but consider how you'll feel if you start developing mentally or physically any of the side effects.

----------


## DaveB23

Thanks to all 3 of you for your responses. 
bald86, Im a bit wary of trying to go the online route, but I actually have heard of inhouse before and seen it recommended by people multiple times, so that makes me feel better about it. My doctor prescribed me propecia (too expensive) but refuses to prescribe Proscar, so I may be forced to go the online route to get it. 

Hurts, im located in the US so unfortunately I won't be able to work it out with you, but I appreciate the offer. 

NotBelievingIt, the sentiment you are stating is something I have wrestled with over the last year or so.
I began Minoxidil 13 months ago, and was so happy with the initial improvement that I decided I would only stick to that and stay away from the FIN because I didn't want to mess with the side effects. 
About 5-6 months in, however, I noticed that I was no longer seeing an improvement from the monixidil, instead it was only maintaining what I had gained in the first few months (which is still a victory in itself). 
While Im happy that my hairloss has stopped (for now) thanks to the minoxidil, Im greedy and I want to see more hair regrown instead of just maintaining what I have. This is why Im contemplating taking the plunge with FIN finally.
But the side effects are definitely in the back of my mind, especially with the recent news that the side effects don't go away even after discontinuing use. 

The only reason I'd be willing to overlook the side effects and take FIN is if it would help regrow some of the hair that I have already lost. 
If FIN will NOT grow more hair but only help maintain what I have, then I don't really see a point in taking it (at least in the present). For now the minoxidil alone is maintaining everything I gained in the first few months of using the minox, so at this point I don't need the FIN if it won't help me regrow hair that is already lost.
SIGHHH such an inner battle, just don't know what to do

----------


## Tracy C

> Also, you'll be "stuck" using both.  Stop either and the benefits of what you stop taking will go away.


 It is very important to note that the reason for this is because hereditary hair loss is progressive.  Hereditary hair loss itself does not stop.  Therefore any treatment used to suppress it needs to be a lifelong commitment.  It just is what it is - until medical science figures out how to immunize scalp hair follicles from the damaging effects of DHT.

Many snake oil merchants use this fact as a negative point of  comparison to promote their own hair loss products, which do not work.  However, many people buy into the hype, believe the BS and buy their over priced bottles of empty promises.  Which by the way, do not work - and even if they did work they too would need to be used for life.

----------


## Jefful

I always buy it from http://www.reliable-tablets.com  they don't require a prescription and they've delivered everytime.

----------


## Martyn

You can buy generic Propecia at http://www.pharmacy-care.net/drug/propecia.
The online pharmacy offers qualitative products at affordable prices.
Visit the page and check this out for yourself.

----------


## Belino

I just started buying it at http://www.saferonlinepharmacy.com

----------


## Pboy101

You should understand that a hair loss battle without an antiandrogen like finasteride/dustasteride will eventually be lost.  Minoxidil will help promote growth/regrowth of some hair but it does nothing to stop the conversion of T-->DHT which is the real reason why your hair weakens and falls out over time in the first place.  Side effects on fin are extremely rare and I think the claims of permanent sides are just ridiculous.  Your body will flush out fin if you don't take it continuously and there's no way that it stays in your systems so there can't be permanent effects.  There's a small percentage of men that have erectile dysfunction with or without fin due to other factors and I think these are the same ones that report permanent side effects.

I use generic finasteride and have never used propecia so I can't tell you the difference.  Theoretically, they both have finasteride as the active ingredient so there should be no difference.  I honestly would not recommend buying this stuff online as you never know what you will get and it's not worth the mental troubles.  Monthly cost of name brand propecia cost $90+ USD; my 30 pills of 1mg generic finasteride cost about $47.  If you are worried about cost, I would recommend telling your doctor so and ask for proscar.  I heard that you can cut the 5mg pill into 5ths or 4ths yourself and the cost would only be like $15 per month.  If your doctor doesn't agree with that plan after you openly said money is a factor, then you should switch doctors.  I personally think I'll ask my doctor for that option the next time I see him.

----------


## JoshuaI

My younger brother has had great success with finasteride. Unfortunatey I think it's a little late for me. You're doing the right thing getting in early with the treatment. I'm pretty sure my brother buys from:

http://www.reliablewebs.net/go/Propecia

Their customer service was fantastic, price was awesome. I would give them 5 out of 5 stars.

----------


## jason1001

> My younger brother has had great success with finasteride. Unfortunatey I think it's a little late for me. You're doing the right thing getting in early with the treatment. I'm pretty sure my brother buys from:
> 
> http://www.reliablewebs.net/go/Propecia
> 
> Their customer service was fantastic, price was awesome. I would give them 5 out of 5 stars.


 Is that generic fin being sold as normal propecia.

Price seems iffy

----------


## JoshuaI

> My younger brother has had great success with finasteride. Unfortunatey I think it's a little late for me. You're doing the right thing getting in early with the treatment. I'm pretty sure my brother buys from:
> 
> http://www.reliablewebs.net/go/Propecia
> 
> Their customer service was fantastic, price was awesome. I would give them 5 out of 5 stars.


 


> Is that generic fin being sold as normal propecia.
> 
> Price seems iffy


 Actually, I don't know. There are a lot of versions of fin on this website. But he has great success with their Propecia. When he ordered some Propecia from this site recently they gave him a generic discount code (which was '*709667*' if anyone's interested). As far as I know this code can be used as many times as you want.
Hope this helps!

----------


## WilliamWillason

You can order Finasteride (Generic Propecia) online without a prescription. There are many reliable online pharmacies. I ordered several times in different places. Last time I ordered it here - http://bestmedicalstore.com/

----------


## pkipling

I think your best, reliable option is to get a prescription from a doctor (your general physician may do this) and have it filled at any local drugstore such as CVS, Rite-Aid, Walgreens, etc. When taking it, I would get the generic 5mg tablets and cut them into quarters. I started out using Target pharmacy (which has since been bought by CVS) and was paying around $12 for essentially a 4 months supply (30 5mg pills). The price went up when CVS took over but I was grandfathered in to the old price. Call the local pharmacies and find out what they charge. Then choose the cheapest one or see if your primary pharmacy will price-match the cheapest offer. 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------

